# MS660 vs 395xp for milling



## TNMIKE (Apr 17, 2008)

Im sure this has been a thread on here before but...I am interested in what people think about which one of these saws is the better milling saw/ I am going to buy one or the other in the next month.

I found out yesterday my influenza has turned into pneumonia and all I can do in this good weather is crawl down here to my PC everynow and then. I am in my mid 50s and Ive never had pneumonia. I can now tell you its bad, really bad. Ive never coughed so much or had such a high fever for so long. 

Enough whinning....who has an opinion?


----------



## peterrum (Apr 17, 2008)

*no opin ion yet*

Sorry, i can't offer an opinion, I just bought a 395XPand haven't had a chance to use it yet for my CSM. I'll be looking forward to the posts here though.


----------



## BobL (Apr 17, 2008)

Mike, my limited experience of these saw puts them pretty well in the same ballpark. Other factors night be more significant eg what sort of deal can you get, which dealer is closer to you, which dealer gives better service, do you have some bits already that might suit either saw etc.

Cheers


----------



## RPM (Apr 17, 2008)

My 395 hauls ass, turns a 36" bar on my alsakan like no tomorrow - I'm milling mostly softwoods but had it in some big birch last fall - no problems!


----------



## dustytools (Apr 17, 2008)

I have nothing but good stuff to say about a 395 mounted up on a mill! With that said I am sure that either saw will do you good. Ive never ran a 660 but several here do and speak highly of them as well. Not much help was I Mike?:greenchainsaw:


----------



## slabmaster (Apr 18, 2008)

I run both the 395&066 saws on an alaskan.The husky has the most power for sure.I have just modded 3 of my 066 saws so mabey they will be able to keep up with the 395 now.My 394 also blows away my 066 saws.


----------



## lmbeachy (Apr 18, 2008)

Slabmaster, I have never run a Husky for comparision, but will have to say this, if they blow your 066 away, then they are some hoss. I love my 066.


----------



## TNMIKE (Apr 18, 2008)

*Stihl*

Nope Dusty no help at all. I was wanting to hear HUSKY HUSKY HUSKY chanting from you.

My oldest son got out of the USMC two years ago and has been taking forestry in college. He has been competing in the Stihl Collegiate Timbersport series and has done really well. I suspect a lot of that has to do with him being almost 24 yrs old and the grit he derived from Marine Corps training and two combat tours in Iraq.

Anyway. I was at at competition about a week ago and they were cutting poplar rounds with MS 440s. I was really suprised how poorly that saw cut. In some cases they bogged down in the cut until the chain stopped. I wasnt running the saw and I couldnt tell anything was in a bind but I would have thought it would have cut better especially in debarked poplar. My Homelite 925 would outcut it I guarantee you.

That started my thought process. I guess a lot of you have been keeping up with the series the Axemen. I dont watch it with a pencil in hand but Im seeing a lot of Husky and Jonsered saws on it. Am I missing something ?

Ive never run either saw we are talking about but I know Husky and Stihl both make good saws dont get me wrong. I know the EPA has screwed with the emission stuff so much they have really hurt performance on stuff sold in the US. 

I keep hearing what a bada_s saw the 395xp is. I can get one for $939 out the door. Im kinda leaning this way at the moment. The Stihl dealers around here have really gotten proud of their stuff. I would love to hear comments.


----------



## dustytools (Apr 18, 2008)

For $939 out the door I wouldnt hesitate for one second to take it home! I think that you would be very satisfied with it, I know that I am with mine. Best of luck to ya!!


----------



## Mad Professor (Apr 18, 2008)

There may also be an issue with warranty. Logosol stopped supplying 066s with it's mills in favor of Husky 395s as Stihl would only give a 3 month warranty for saws used for milling.

That being said I've milled a lot of hardwood with my 066 and it still runs like new. Sorry I can't give a comparison as have not run a 395


Oh, yea bigger is better when milling, if you can afford it consider a 3120 or 880


----------



## woodshop (Apr 18, 2008)

BobL said:


> Mike, my limited experience of these saw puts them pretty well in the same ballpark. Other factors night be more significant eg what sort of deal can you get, which dealer is closer to you, which dealer gives better service, do you have some bits already that might suit either saw etc.
> 
> Cheers



Pretty much sums up my thoughts... I love my 395, but know folks that love thier 660. I suspect when all is said and done, there is little real difference as they are both good powerful saws, so as Bob says, go with the better dealer. The Husky does have a much longer warrenty, along with the fact that it was a hundred bucks or so cheaper, that was one of the reasons I went with the 395 over the Stihl back when I bought mine.


----------



## RPM (Apr 18, 2008)

If it helps you decide then I'd put my vote on the Husky....I own 3 presently and ran several others (2100 / 288 / 394) falling full time for several years on the west coast. My old 288 (15 years now) is still going strong. I don't think you'll be unhappy with the 395.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## slabmaster (Apr 18, 2008)

lmbeachy said:


> Slabmaster, I have never run a Husky for comparision, but will have to say this, if they blow your 066 away, then they are some hoss. I love my 066.



I own 10 066s saws and my 395& 394 saws blow all of them away! If they had the side adjuster,inboard clutch.I would replace all my 066s with huskys.I do own a 288 and it blows away my 064 saws.I think the larger case volume on the huskys is why they have more torque than the stihl saws.I'm building a 064 saw using a one ring 288 piston and 066 cylinder.I will be testing it in a week or so.It should have more power than my 395 as it is built for tons of power. Mark


----------



## TNMIKE (Apr 18, 2008)

*What are the disadvantages of the outboard clutch?*

I keep hearing complaints about the outboard clutch on the husky. What the disadvantage to it? Im used to the front side adjuster to that isnt a big deal to me.


----------



## dustytools (Apr 18, 2008)

TNMIKE said:


> I keep hearing complaints about the outboard clutch on the husky. What the disadvantage to it? Im used to the front side adjuster to that isnt a big deal to me.



In my opinion it is not that big of a deal after you get used to it. I cussed a few times when mounting up a long bar but after you learn to do with 2 hands what should take 3 you will be fine. Dont let the outboard clutch turn you away from this saw if its truly the one you want.


----------



## slabmaster (Apr 18, 2008)

TNMIKE said:


> I keep hearing complaints about the outboard clutch on the husky. What the disadvantage to it? Im used to the front side adjuster to that isnt a big deal to me.



The outboard clutch isn't as easy to change the chain.The adjuster is the a real pain when the saw is in the mill,as it is hard to get to.The stihl is alot more user- friendly. That's why i have decided to modify the 066s for more power and use them instead in the future.I also believe the stihl saws are easier to get parts for now as The box stores that sell huskys won't be of much help getting parts in the future. Mark


----------



## dustytools (Apr 18, 2008)

slabmaster said:


> The outboard clutch isn't as easy to change the chain.The adjuster is the a real pain when the saw is in the mill,as it is hard to get to.The stihl is alot more user- friendly. That's why i have decided to modify the 066s for more power and use them instead in the future.I also believe the stihl saws are easier to get parts for now as The box stores that sell huskys won't be of much help getting parts in the future. Mark



Box stores dont carry the pro-grade saws anyway so that is a non issue. Parts for the 395 are gonna be around for a long time and arent a problem to find. I will however say that the clutch has to be removed to change the sprocket and takes all of ten minutes to do if you take your time. Also The Alaskan mill can be modded to give access to the chain tensioner. Stihl-in-Ky did this to his and I believe that it works well.


----------



## slabmaster (Apr 18, 2008)

dustytools said:


> Box stores dont carry the pro-grade saws anyway so that is a non issue. Parts for the 395 are gonna be around for a long time and arent a problem to find. I will however say that the clutch has to be removed to change the sprocket and takes all of ten minutes to do if you take your time. Also The Alaskan mill can be modded to give access to the chain tensioner. Stihl-in-Ky did this to his and I believe that it works well.



When you pay big money for a saw that is ment for milling,you shouldn't have to weaken or modify your mill to tighten the chain.Shame on husky for that.Shame on them for letting box stores sell there saws and not offer them service.I as a consumer would not buy from someone that doesn't offer service for what they sell.Husky will learn a valuable lesson i think.As far as the big saws,no one sells them around here.Can't get them from baileys either.Plenty of stihl dealers around here So as far as i'm concerned husky just lost me as a customer.Mark


----------



## Nailsbeats (Apr 18, 2008)

The nod has got to go to the 395 in performance, hands down.


----------



## clearance (Apr 18, 2008)

slabmaster said:


> When you pay big money for a saw that is ment for milling



The 395, and its cousins, 394s, 2100s etc. were made for falling and bucking big wood. I'll bet thats what 99% are used for. I have one, and a 394. Never milled with them. A killer machine, so is the 066 Stihl.


----------



## TNMIKE (Apr 19, 2008)

*390 ,394 vs 395*

Is there any difference in the construction of these two saws from the 395? Do they both use the outboard clutch? Just curious.


----------



## dustytools (Apr 19, 2008)

TNMIKE said:


> Is there any difference in the construction of these two saws from the 395? Do they both use the outboard clutch? Just curious.



Mike , I looked the 390Xp up on Huskys site and it looks like it has an outboard clutch but does have the side tensioner for the chain. Im fairly sure that the 394 series was outboard too.


----------



## dustytools (Apr 19, 2008)

http://www.usa.husqvarna.com/products_product_details.aspx?pid=7159 Here is the link to the 390.


----------



## TNMIKE (Apr 19, 2008)

*Has anyone run the 390xp?*

I just wonder what the power difference is. I can that saw for $870 out the door. Im probably gonna buy the 395xp just looking at options.


----------



## joesawer (Apr 19, 2008)

The 390 is basicly a 385 with a bigger piston and cylinder. The 395 is an improved 394. It has a bigger stronger case, crank and bearings, and more power than a 390.


----------



## dancan (Apr 19, 2008)

so is the piston and jug the same (394 & 395) ?


----------



## joesawer (Apr 19, 2008)

dancan said:


> so is the piston and jug the same (394 & 395) ?



No, that is where the improvement was made. A 395 p/c can be put on a 394.


----------



## dancan (Apr 19, 2008)

Thanks for the info i don't mean to hi-jack a someone else's post so i'll post my questions in the chainsaw catagory


----------



## Jacob J. (Apr 19, 2008)

The 395 has internal quad transfer ports. The 394 has standard opposing "through" transfer ports similar to an 066/660. The 390 has loop-style quad transfer ports just like the 385, both of which are a larger version of the 372. The 395 stock or modded is better suited to milling and the 066/660 is better suited to falling and limbing out in the brush.

066/660=lighter, naturally higher revving motor (lower reciprocating mass, airflow is a straight shot from filter to cylinder.)

394/395=larger PTO bearing, heavier clutch (external) larger crankcase, makes power at lower RPM.


----------



## TNMIKE (Apr 21, 2008)

*I bought the 395xp*

Got a good price.. should have it in a few days...I will let you all know how it works for me..thanks for all the feedback...Mike


----------



## dustytools (Apr 21, 2008)

Congratulations Mike, Im sure you will be pleased.


----------



## Marmaduck (Apr 21, 2008)

*You'll be pleased.*

I just milled for the first time with my new 395. I am much impressed. I've taken to wearing a respirator when milling to prevent the headaches from the milling exhaust (husky 570). My 395 moved so fast I could almost hold my breath for a 6-8 ft. cut in 20" dia. wood!!! no kidding. The exhaust from the 395 also seems to blow away from my face, where the 570 blows it right at me.
Congrats!
Michael


----------



## Matildasmate (Apr 21, 2008)

*Stihl 660 - 440 and others with same filter probs*

Hi Mike ..... From what I have read here so far , I think you will be happy with your husky mate , I am normally a Stihl man , but recently discovered a problem with the air filter system on the 660 , which allows dust to get into the carby , I cant say that I really took much notice of it , being small amounts of dust in my carby , but any amount of dust getting into the engine is not good , I was actually told by a mate what the problem was , he contacted Stihl and got a new replacement air filter for his saw , after eventually dragging the truth out of them about the air filter system , the rubber at the bottom of the filter is to hard and does not allow a perfect seal , the replacement air filter aint real sexy , but it would work well with milling easy access to remove dust when milling , pics attached . Also the new filter does not allow you to put the orig cover back on . I did my own filter mod using firm to soft , sealed cell foam . Cheers MM I will be getting a Husky next time .


----------



## TNMIKE (Apr 21, 2008)

*Ive never heard that about the 066*

Im glad you caugh it before you had any engine damage.


----------



## Matildasmate (Apr 21, 2008)

TNMIKE said:


> Im glad you caugh it before you had any engine damage.



Apparently it only started about the time the Ms660 came out , a number of models use the same air filter . I hope you get well soon mate , sounds nasty . Cheers MM


----------



## TNMIKE (Apr 21, 2008)

*Thanks Matilda*

Im getting better. I had 7 days of 103F fever. I am still coughing but the fever and body aches are gone. It going to take some time to get my strength back I can tell that.


----------



## Freakingstang (Apr 22, 2008)

Locking caps on the 660????

thought the 660 was the one that was going to stay with the old caps?


----------



## William Balaska (Apr 22, 2008)

My new 660 is capped. I've run the 395, i've owned the 066 and now a new ms660. Even though you may save $100 or so now the stihl has the major edge on resale. You'll pay 450 to 500 for a crapped out 660 and i've seen nearly new 395's for 500 or less you decide. I just paid $950 in the last month for a new 660 and 36 inch bar. Big logging is slow and big saw sales have slowed down so it's a good time to buy. I'd say there close in power, to say one outruns the other is an over exaggeration, since they are made to compete in the same class. The pre epa 66's with dual ports supposedly made up to 7.8hp


----------



## TNMIKE (Apr 22, 2008)

*This is how I see it*

I wouldnt pay 500 bucks for a crapped out 660 or anything else for that matter. If you can find me a nearly new 395 for less than 500 bucks I will buy it. It wouldnt hurt to have another one. As far as resale goes I plan on keeping mine until the good Lord calls me home.

The Stihl dealer in this area is such a jerk I will not even go in his store. I have never seen him sell anything below MSRP. My son went in last week to look at a new 660. He had a nice old Homelite 925 with him and needed a new chain for it. The dealer refused to sell him one because the chain was on the bar (it wasnt a Stihl was the real reason) and mocked the saw. The moron lost the chain sale and the chainsaw sale. My son learned that day what I had known for years. I guess I cant blame him for not knowing, he had been gone for four years serving his country in the US Marine Corps...two of which he spent In Al Anbar province (Fallujah) dodging sniper fire, IEDS and living in the general hell that Iraq is. What a welcome home he got. 

This argument is kind of like Ford vs Chevy. Both companies make good trucks and both Stihl and Husky make good saws. I am however beginning to sense somewhat of a backlash against Stihls pricing and dealer attitudes. They had better realize this..they aint the only game in town.

I have two personal long time friends in this area who use saws to make a living. One is an arborist and the other is a logger. Husky saws are all they will use. Their saws are running daylight to dark. Day in and day out. If they were not giving good service, they wouldnt keep using them.

I personally cannot speak to the the power difference issue. Many people on here have spoken to this and have said Husky has the edge. I will shortly be able to speak about the Husky 395xp performance from personal experience. Mine will be here wednesday.


----------



## Zodiac45 (Apr 22, 2008)

William Balaska said:


> My new 660 is capped. I've run the 395, i've owned the 066 and now a new ms660. Even though you may save $100 or so now the stihl has the major edge on resale. You'll pay 450 to 500 for a crapped out 660 and i've seen nearly new 395's for 500 or less you decide. I just paid $950 in the last month for a new 660 and 36 inch bar. Big logging is slow and big saw sales have slowed down so it's a good time to buy. I'd say there close in power, to say one outruns the other is an over exaggeration, since they are made to compete in the same class. The pre epa 66's with dual ports supposedly made up to 7.8hp



He saved a bit more than a $100 Bill! While I agree that the Stihl has the resale edge, I don't qualify that as a reason to buy it when I intend to USE the saw. Stihl has become a bit like Harley Davidson and uses the same marketing strategies. Over priced for the same performance (or less) as others. But! you are a member of the stihl fraternity, and you'll be able to sell your saw (to another Stihl wannabe) for more money when it's clapped out! In the real world, where someone is milling with a saw, resale is the last thing on their mind. Power is first, and dependability is next. 
I'm not trying to inflame the Stihl clique, as I am a equal opportunity, non sectarian saw owner/operator. As with HD, I can't justify the price for the performance/posing value. 
PS: Good choice on the saw and Good Luck with it! Get well soon.


----------



## TNMIKE (Apr 22, 2008)

*Good points Steve*

I hadnt thought about the Harley analogy but you are right. Harley is in trouble too with that marketing strategy in this economy. Take a look at their sales and stock price.

I want to make it clear Im not saying Stihl saws are not good. I own an 029 and its been a great saw. AND I am not a Husky zealot either. This is my first Husky saw. I would love to get my hands on a 372xp for a while. Ive heard its a great all around saw.


----------



## William Balaska (Apr 22, 2008)

Call it what you like it is what it is fraternity or not, there's no retail comparison as far as resale, and as far as reliability the stihl has it there as well look at the number of 395's compared to 660's sold not due to a fraternatiey but tried and true. Good example 2100 cd's how many do you stil see running compared to 056's especially the 056 mag 2


----------



## Matildasmate (Apr 22, 2008)

TNMIKE said:


> I hadnt thought about the Harley analogy but you are right. Harley is in trouble too with that marketing strategy in this economy. Take a look at their sales and stock price.
> 
> I want to make it clear Im not saying Stihl saws are not good. I own an 029 and its been a great saw. AND I am not a Husky zealot either. This is my first Husky saw. I would love to get my hands on a 372xp for a while. Ive heard its a great all around saw.



I agree Mike , all I have is Stihl's , but I am very willing to look at other good brands , my local Stihl dealer is a real w-nker , when I have too , I drive an extra 50ks to the next dealer , he is a real good bloke , Stihl saws are just getting to bloody dear now , Husky is quite a bit cheaper over here , also the pine fallers around here mainly use Stihl or Husky saws both very reliable , but parts for a Stihl over here are a complete rip off , a few years back they wanted $800au just for an 038 head and $130au for piston and ring . As for the Filter problems , well my mate got the the Stihl clowns to admit there was a problem with the air filters on the MS660 type air filters . That is all I have to say on this subject , apart from my next saw will be a Husky . Cheers MM


----------



## TNMIKE (Apr 23, 2008)

*My 395xp has arrived*

I just got my 395. Cant wait to get it in some wood....


----------



## Brmorgan (Apr 25, 2008)

I've been using a 395 with a 33" bar, and can't say I'm unhappy with it. I was looking at buying the mill and a new 372 last year, but the shop had this used 395 for $595 CAD. I know the mechanic at the shop and I know he won't let anything go out that's a POS, so I got 20+cc more saw and the mill for about the same price as the new 372. It still runs great. I've never run a Stihl except for the 044s we use at work, but I do like some of their features such as the inboard clutch. Stihls, at least where I am, are more expensive to fix it seems. Most of the loggers around here use big Huskies so old spare parts are easy to find.


----------



## harrygrey382 (Apr 25, 2008)

as far as comparing the two (660, 395), it looks like the 395 might come out on top - higher torque figures, have a look at the graph i just put together, the 395 and 394 are basically the same right?:


----------



## Woodsurfer (Apr 25, 2008)

Terrific chart Harry!

That 090G really stands out, all that torque from 106 ccs!


----------



## Brmorgan (Apr 25, 2008)

Woodsurfer said:


> Terrific chart Harry!
> 
> That 090G really stands out, all that torque from 106 ccs!



Yeah, and imagine if you put a standard 090 137cc top end on it!


----------



## harrygrey382 (Apr 25, 2008)

Woodsurfer said:


> Terrific chart Harry!
> 
> That 090G really stands out, all that torque from 106 ccs!


thanks. But the 090g has half the revs...



Brmorgan said:


> Yeah, and imagine if you put a standard 090 137cc top end on it!


like a contra GS... and SOME (not sure if they were stock or not) 090gs were 137cc...


----------



## TNMIKE (Apr 25, 2008)

*Interestind chart*

Thanks for posting it.


----------



## harrygrey382 (Apr 26, 2008)

I'm still trying to get, data for the 3120xp, and remember the 066 is more powerful and torquey than the ms660 when comparing to the 394xp...


----------



## TNMIKE (Apr 27, 2008)

*394 vs 395 xp*

Im not sure what the torque difference would be here..does anyone know?


----------



## slabmaster (Apr 27, 2008)

TNMIKE said:


> Im not sure what the torque difference would be here..does anyone know?



I own both.Seem to be the same.Mark


----------



## RPM (Apr 27, 2008)

slabmaster said:


> I own both.Seem to be the same.Mark



I own both as well...would have to give the nod to the 395 as it seems to pull itself through stuff with a little more jam than my 394 - doesn't bog as easily all things being equal.


----------



## slabmaster (Apr 28, 2008)

my 394 has a duel ported muffler.That could be why it runs with my 395.


----------



## Brmorgan (May 9, 2008)

I now have both of these saws, the 660 with a 25" bar and the 395 with a 24" bar. Just need to grab some chain for the 660 and will try to compare the two this weekend. I have a big 30" spruce on the ground waiting to be milled. The 660 has a muffler mod, so it might pull ahead a bit. Already ran it thru 10" douglas fir on the mini mill and it just screamed with the .325 and a 9 tooth sprocket. Vibration was a nonissue. Never had it on the Alaskan though so I'll try that next.


----------



## aquan8tor (May 14, 2008)

TNMIKE said:


> Im not sure what the torque difference would be here..does anyone know?



I'm only 99% on this, but the 395 has 4 smaller transfer ports while the 394 has two larger ones


----------



## BobL (May 14, 2008)

Given their specs are so close I don't believe any individual can demonstrate conclusively whether one brand of saw was better than the other. 

Testing a single pair of saws of the same age, with the same run in and factory tuned and everything a similar as possible will still be inconclusive. Manufacturing and other tolerances means that no two saws of the same brand will ever be exactly same.

And no two saws can cut through the exact same piece of natural wood.

The most conclusive test would require the testing of dozens of saws from each manufacturer in a range of timbers and some sort of statistical testing would need to be done and even after that there may still be a reasonable proportion of "loser" saws that can outperform some of the "winner" saws


----------



## Brmorgan (May 14, 2008)

Well, the 660 that I have definitely pulls ahead of my 395 a bit. As I said though, it's been modded so that's expected I suppose. I also used it to buck a 30" Douglas Fir. Cut up about 40 feet (down to about 18" diameter) in just a few minutes. Thinking back on all those years cutting firewood with my dad's old worn-out Homelite... Could have saved so much time and effort. For milling, I like the 660 better overall, if for no other reason than the side chain tensioner. I don't like the handle as well though, as it wraps around farther and is almost 3" lower when the saw is on its side in the mill. I can't say which saw is heavier but the 395 is definitely a bit more svelte, and just feels a bit less cumbersome for some reason, not that either really is.


----------



## GlennG (May 19, 2008)

I`ve been milling with my 066 since 2000. But its main use is working weekly at my tree service. It still runs like brand new.


----------

